# Thank you GBAtemp



## JoseBove (Aug 1, 2011)

Good evening tempers,

I just realized I've been checking this website on a daily basis for more than 8 years now and never really needed to post much because any question I have has already been answered. From my very first GBA Linker, (flash2advance 256mb if i remember correctly) to hacking my wii, I've always found answers to my questions with a good search...

It's just a message to thank the community, please don't consider this as spam, but I think it's important speak up to thank people when you get the chance rather than speaking up only to complain!

I wish I had more to contribute, but it's nice there is a place like this on the web!

Thank you GBATemp!


----------



## Pyrmon (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, you're welcome!

Et je voix que tu viens de France. J'imagine que tu parle francais?

Just checking if my french is still good. It's been months since I haven't used it.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm glad you've found you've found your answers and I'm glad the temp could help.  Post more, it's nice to see a member like you with the etiquette that you have.


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 1, 2011)

Yay GBATEMP WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 1, 2011)

Dunno who you are, but you're welcome!

I'm relatively new here too, but the temp has been a godsend in more than one way to me.


----------



## JoseBove (Aug 1, 2011)

Pyrmon said:
			
		

> Well, you're welcome!
> 
> Et je voix que tu viens de France. J'imagine que tu parle francais?
> 
> ...


Thank you machomuu, I try to give a hand when I can, but there are some real experts out here and I am no match for them, which is one of the best things about this place, whenever I have a question, I know I'll find the right answer here and not just the answer of a teenage kid who thinks he knows it all because he can launch a couple of roms and isos and thinks it's enough to just start his own website...

PS: funny how GBATemp is listing me in the group of "newcomers" after 8 years!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has anybody ever gathered screenshots of all the visual changes gbatemp has gone through? I would love to travel back in time like that, it would remind me when hacking was easy, with no IOS involved whatsoever and the most complicated thing you could do was getting moonshell to work properly


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 1, 2011)

Pyrmon said:
			
		

> Well, you're welcome!
> 
> Et je voix que tu viens de France. J'imagine que tu parle francais?
> 
> Just checking if my french is still good. It's been months since I haven't used it.


Do you mean months since you _have_ used it?


----------



## Cyan (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello.
I remember seeing your username on gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(easy name to remember for a French ahah)

There is this page on the wiki where you can find a link to the waybackmachine with old gbatemp.2ya.com or m4d.sm
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/History_of_GBAtemp
I don't remember if there's a place with a screen of every layouts we went through. Though, you can still change it in your preferences.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 5, 2011)

i've got a bunch of snapshots i took when the forum layout was changing, but i took them using evernote and it saved them as html instead of pictures =/


----------

